
What news sources do you pay for and why? - lemonberry
The post below from TechCrunch got me thinking about my news consumption and thinking I should be supporting at least one news organization for the content I read. What source would support and why?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;02&#x2F;07&#x2F;brainjunk-and-the-killing-of-the-internet-mind&#x2F;
======
qubex
Bloomberg terminal because it is the best way to get up-to-date financial and
other news reported impartially. I also pay for _Medium_.

------
smt88
I pay for ProPublica because it's not-for-profit, thorough, aggressive, and
impactful. By "impactful," I mean that many of their stories result in big
changes, including resignations of corrupt politicians, new bills to prevent
corruption, and (in the case of the financial crises) millions in fines
against corrupt financial firms.

I pay for NYT, WaPo, The Guardian, and my local paper of record because I
respect their editorial integrity and believe they still maintain the firewall
between advertising and journalism.

